
Play Dos Games Online (Chaos Engine) - Paul_S
http://playdosgamesonline.com/chaos-engine.html
======
Paul_S
I know this is hardly new and there are easier ways to emulate but it just
blows my mind how EASY the access is now. I saw some lotus 3 pixel art online
that reminded me of my childhood and inside 10 seconds (literally) I manage to
type in play lotus 3 online and started playing after clicking the first
search result.

